# US regime besieges Venezuelan Embassy, cuts off electricity



## Bleipriester

A guy who wanted to bring food to those in the embassy was arrested by the regime. What a rotten, inhuman regime.







Translation:

"The diplomatic siege against activists at the Venezuelan Embassy in Washington, USA, continues almost a month after various NGOs occupied the building to prevent the entry of representatives of the self-proclaimed "president in charge," Juan Guaidó.
There are about fifteen people who at the moment are inside the premises with the permission of officials of the Government of Nicolás Maduro and with the express purpose of protecting the assets of the South American nation. Medea Benjamin, co-founder of the feminist and pacifist organization Code Pink, recounts what has happened in recent days.
"The first few weeks were very quiet [...] and suddenly, on May 1, this crowd came here," says Benjamin, recalling that this happened right after the failed coup attempt in Venezuela. "Since then, it has been like a war zone," he said.
The clashes and crossings of accusations have been raging in recent days between the occupiers and the opposition, mostly Venezuelan residents of the US capital. Most of the time it has been political slogans, but racist and misogynistic offenses have also been denounced, as well as harassment of the press.
Patricio Zamorano, co-director of the Council of Hemispheric Affairs (COHA), recalls that Washington has a duty to enforce the Vienna Convention. "The United States must take all possible actions to protect the integrity of all diplomatic missions [...]. We must remember that Venezuela is fully legitimized and fully recognized by the United Nations, "Zamorano said.
Last Wednesday, the company in charge of the electrical supply to the Embassy decided to cut the light of the building even though the invoice was paid. On the same day, Gerry Condon, president of the Veterans for Peace organization, was violently arrested by the US Secret Service for trying to get food for the activists locked inside the diplomatic mission."

"Ha sido como una zona de guerra": Activistas que resisten dentro de Embajada venezolana en EEUU | La iguana TV


----------



## Moonglow

Bleipriester said:


> A guy who wanted to bring food to those in the embassy was arrested by the regime. What a rotten, inhuman regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> "The diplomatic siege against activists at the Venezuelan Embassy in Washington, USA, continues almost a month after various NGOs occupied the building to prevent the entry of representatives of the self-proclaimed "president in charge," Juan Guaidó.
> There are about fifteen people who at the moment are inside the premises with the permission of officials of the Government of Nicolás Maduro and with the express purpose of protecting the assets of the South American nation. Medea Benjamin, co-founder of the feminist and pacifist organization Code Pink, recounts what has happened in recent days.
> "The first few weeks were very quiet [...] and suddenly, on May 1, this crowd came here," says Benjamin, recalling that this happened right after the failed coup attempt in Venezuela. "Since then, it has been like a war zone," he said.
> The clashes and crossings of accusations have been raging in recent days between the occupiers and the opposition, mostly Venezuelan residents of the US capital. Most of the time it has been political slogans, but racist and misogynistic offenses have also been denounced, as well as harassment of the press.
> Patricio Zamorano, co-director of the Council of Hemispheric Affairs (COHA), recalls that Washington has a duty to enforce the Vienna Convention. "The United States must take all possible actions to protect the integrity of all diplomatic missions [...]. We must remember that Venezuela is fully legitimized and fully recognized by the United Nations, "Zamorano said.
> Last Wednesday, the company in charge of the electrical supply to the Embassy decided to cut the light of the building even though the invoice was paid. On the same day, Gerry Condon, president of the Veterans for Peace organization, was violently arrested by the US Secret Service for trying to get food for the activists locked inside the diplomatic mission."
> 
> "Ha sido como una zona de guerra": Activistas que resisten dentro de Embajada venezolana en EEUU | La iguana TV


The US has never honored their stance as a humanitarian govt. especially in the continental US..


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> A guy who wanted to bring food to those in the embassy was arrested by the regime. What a rotten, inhuman regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> "The diplomatic siege against activists at the Venezuelan Embassy in Washington, USA, continues almost a month after various NGOs occupied the building to prevent the entry of representatives of the self-proclaimed "president in charge," Juan Guaidó.
> There are about fifteen people who at the moment are inside the premises with the permission of officials of the Government of Nicolás Maduro and with the express purpose of protecting the assets of the South American nation. Medea Benjamin, co-founder of the feminist and pacifist organization Code Pink, recounts what has happened in recent days.
> "The first few weeks were very quiet [...] and suddenly, on May 1, this crowd came here," says Benjamin, recalling that this happened right after the failed coup attempt in Venezuela. "Since then, it has been like a war zone," he said.
> The clashes and crossings of accusations have been raging in recent days between the occupiers and the opposition, mostly Venezuelan residents of the US capital. Most of the time it has been political slogans, but racist and misogynistic offenses have also been denounced, as well as harassment of the press.
> Patricio Zamorano, co-director of the Council of Hemispheric Affairs (COHA), recalls that Washington has a duty to enforce the Vienna Convention. "The United States must take all possible actions to protect the integrity of all diplomatic missions [...]. We must remember that Venezuela is fully legitimized and fully recognized by the United Nations, "Zamorano said.
> Last Wednesday, the company in charge of the electrical supply to the Embassy decided to cut the light of the building even though the invoice was paid. On the same day, Gerry Condon, president of the Veterans for Peace organization, was violently arrested by the US Secret Service for trying to get food for the activists locked inside the diplomatic mission."
> 
> "Ha sido como una zona de guerra": Activistas que resisten dentro de Embajada venezolana en EEUU | La iguana TV


Soooooo, as usual you omit half the story because it doesn't fit your propaganda.......  You're so transparent it's hysterically funny!!! 

US cuts off power to Venezuelan Embassy with activists besieged inside



> The blackout was reportedly ordered by Guaido's 'ambassador' to Venezuela, Carlos Vecchio
> 
> Last week, the US State Department urged the activists to vacate the premises, calling them _"trespassers"_ and claiming that self-proclaimed _"interim president"_ Guaido _"has legal authority"_ over the embassy.
> 
> Washington has made no attempt to forcibly remove them.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> A guy who wanted to bring food to those in the embassy was arrested by the regime. What a rotten, inhuman regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> "The diplomatic siege against activists at the Venezuelan Embassy in Washington, USA, continues almost a month after various NGOs occupied the building to prevent the entry of representatives of the self-proclaimed "president in charge," Juan Guaidó.
> There are about fifteen people who at the moment are inside the premises with the permission of officials of the Government of Nicolás Maduro and with the express purpose of protecting the assets of the South American nation. Medea Benjamin, co-founder of the feminist and pacifist organization Code Pink, recounts what has happened in recent days.
> "The first few weeks were very quiet [...] and suddenly, on May 1, this crowd came here," says Benjamin, recalling that this happened right after the failed coup attempt in Venezuela. "Since then, it has been like a war zone," he said.
> The clashes and crossings of accusations have been raging in recent days between the occupiers and the opposition, mostly Venezuelan residents of the US capital. Most of the time it has been political slogans, but racist and misogynistic offenses have also been denounced, as well as harassment of the press.
> Patricio Zamorano, co-director of the Council of Hemispheric Affairs (COHA), recalls that Washington has a duty to enforce the Vienna Convention. "The United States must take all possible actions to protect the integrity of all diplomatic missions [...]. We must remember that Venezuela is fully legitimized and fully recognized by the United Nations, "Zamorano said.
> Last Wednesday, the company in charge of the electrical supply to the Embassy decided to cut the light of the building even though the invoice was paid. On the same day, Gerry Condon, president of the Veterans for Peace organization, was violently arrested by the US Secret Service for trying to get food for the activists locked inside the diplomatic mission."
> 
> "Ha sido como una zona de guerra": Activistas que resisten dentro de Embajada venezolana en EEUU | La iguana TV



Good, whiney, Commie loving twits.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> A guy who wanted to bring food to those in the embassy was arrested by the regime. What a rotten, inhuman regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> "The diplomatic siege against activists at the Venezuelan Embassy in Washington, USA, continues almost a month after various NGOs occupied the building to prevent the entry of representatives of the self-proclaimed "president in charge," Juan Guaidó.
> There are about fifteen people who at the moment are inside the premises with the permission of officials of the Government of Nicolás Maduro and with the express purpose of protecting the assets of the South American nation. Medea Benjamin, co-founder of the feminist and pacifist organization Code Pink, recounts what has happened in recent days.
> "The first few weeks were very quiet [...] and suddenly, on May 1, this crowd came here," says Benjamin, recalling that this happened right after the failed coup attempt in Venezuela. "Since then, it has been like a war zone," he said.
> The clashes and crossings of accusations have been raging in recent days between the occupiers and the opposition, mostly Venezuelan residents of the US capital. Most of the time it has been political slogans, but racist and misogynistic offenses have also been denounced, as well as harassment of the press.
> Patricio Zamorano, co-director of the Council of Hemispheric Affairs (COHA), recalls that Washington has a duty to enforce the Vienna Convention. "The United States must take all possible actions to protect the integrity of all diplomatic missions [...]. We must remember that Venezuela is fully legitimized and fully recognized by the United Nations, "Zamorano said.
> Last Wednesday, the company in charge of the electrical supply to the Embassy decided to cut the light of the building even though the invoice was paid. On the same day, Gerry Condon, president of the Veterans for Peace organization, was violently arrested by the US Secret Service for trying to get food for the activists locked inside the diplomatic mission."
> 
> "Ha sido como una zona de guerra": Activistas que resisten dentro de Embajada venezolana en EEUU | La iguana TV



*Gerry Condon, president of the Veterans for Peace organization, was violently arrested by the US Secret Service for trying to get food for the activists locked inside the diplomatic mission."*

Get back to me when the average "activist" has lost 24 pounds.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy who wanted to bring food to those in the embassy was arrested by the regime. What a rotten, inhuman regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> "The diplomatic siege against activists at the Venezuelan Embassy in Washington, USA, continues almost a month after various NGOs occupied the building to prevent the entry of representatives of the self-proclaimed "president in charge," Juan Guaidó.
> There are about fifteen people who at the moment are inside the premises with the permission of officials of the Government of Nicolás Maduro and with the express purpose of protecting the assets of the South American nation. Medea Benjamin, co-founder of the feminist and pacifist organization Code Pink, recounts what has happened in recent days.
> "The first few weeks were very quiet [...] and suddenly, on May 1, this crowd came here," says Benjamin, recalling that this happened right after the failed coup attempt in Venezuela. "Since then, it has been like a war zone," he said.
> The clashes and crossings of accusations have been raging in recent days between the occupiers and the opposition, mostly Venezuelan residents of the US capital. Most of the time it has been political slogans, but racist and misogynistic offenses have also been denounced, as well as harassment of the press.
> Patricio Zamorano, co-director of the Council of Hemispheric Affairs (COHA), recalls that Washington has a duty to enforce the Vienna Convention. "The United States must take all possible actions to protect the integrity of all diplomatic missions [...]. We must remember that Venezuela is fully legitimized and fully recognized by the United Nations, "Zamorano said.
> Last Wednesday, the company in charge of the electrical supply to the Embassy decided to cut the light of the building even though the invoice was paid. On the same day, Gerry Condon, president of the Veterans for Peace organization, was violently arrested by the US Secret Service for trying to get food for the activists locked inside the diplomatic mission."
> 
> "Ha sido como una zona de guerra": Activistas que resisten dentro de Embajada venezolana en EEUU | La iguana TV
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooo, as usual you omit half the story because it doesn't fit your propaganda.......  You're so transparent it's hysterically funny!!!
> 
> US cuts off power to Venezuelan Embassy with activists besieged inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blackout was reportedly ordered by Guaido's 'ambassador' to Venezuela, Carlos Vecchio
> 
> Last week, the US State Department urged the activists to vacate the premises, calling them _"trespassers"_ and claiming that self-proclaimed _"interim president"_ Guaido _"has legal authority"_ over the embassy.
> 
> Washington has made no attempt to forcibly remove them.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Guaido doesn´t have an ambassador. He´s a US asset. When will you realize what´s going on?


----------



## Bleipriester

Moonglow said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy who wanted to bring food to those in the embassy was arrested by the regime. What a rotten, inhuman regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> "The diplomatic siege against activists at the Venezuelan Embassy in Washington, USA, continues almost a month after various NGOs occupied the building to prevent the entry of representatives of the self-proclaimed "president in charge," Juan Guaidó.
> There are about fifteen people who at the moment are inside the premises with the permission of officials of the Government of Nicolás Maduro and with the express purpose of protecting the assets of the South American nation. Medea Benjamin, co-founder of the feminist and pacifist organization Code Pink, recounts what has happened in recent days.
> "The first few weeks were very quiet [...] and suddenly, on May 1, this crowd came here," says Benjamin, recalling that this happened right after the failed coup attempt in Venezuela. "Since then, it has been like a war zone," he said.
> The clashes and crossings of accusations have been raging in recent days between the occupiers and the opposition, mostly Venezuelan residents of the US capital. Most of the time it has been political slogans, but racist and misogynistic offenses have also been denounced, as well as harassment of the press.
> Patricio Zamorano, co-director of the Council of Hemispheric Affairs (COHA), recalls that Washington has a duty to enforce the Vienna Convention. "The United States must take all possible actions to protect the integrity of all diplomatic missions [...]. We must remember that Venezuela is fully legitimized and fully recognized by the United Nations, "Zamorano said.
> Last Wednesday, the company in charge of the electrical supply to the Embassy decided to cut the light of the building even though the invoice was paid. On the same day, Gerry Condon, president of the Veterans for Peace organization, was violently arrested by the US Secret Service for trying to get food for the activists locked inside the diplomatic mission."
> 
> "Ha sido como una zona de guerra": Activistas que resisten dentro de Embajada venezolana en EEUU | La iguana TV
> 
> 
> 
> The US has never honored their stance as a humanitarian govt. especially in the continental US..
Click to expand...

The gov´t must protect the embassy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy who wanted to bring food to those in the embassy was arrested by the regime. What a rotten, inhuman regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> "The diplomatic siege against activists at the Venezuelan Embassy in Washington, USA, continues almost a month after various NGOs occupied the building to prevent the entry of representatives of the self-proclaimed "president in charge," Juan Guaidó.
> There are about fifteen people who at the moment are inside the premises with the permission of officials of the Government of Nicolás Maduro and with the express purpose of protecting the assets of the South American nation. Medea Benjamin, co-founder of the feminist and pacifist organization Code Pink, recounts what has happened in recent days.
> "The first few weeks were very quiet [...] and suddenly, on May 1, this crowd came here," says Benjamin, recalling that this happened right after the failed coup attempt in Venezuela. "Since then, it has been like a war zone," he said.
> The clashes and crossings of accusations have been raging in recent days between the occupiers and the opposition, mostly Venezuelan residents of the US capital. Most of the time it has been political slogans, but racist and misogynistic offenses have also been denounced, as well as harassment of the press.
> Patricio Zamorano, co-director of the Council of Hemispheric Affairs (COHA), recalls that Washington has a duty to enforce the Vienna Convention. "The United States must take all possible actions to protect the integrity of all diplomatic missions [...]. We must remember that Venezuela is fully legitimized and fully recognized by the United Nations, "Zamorano said.
> Last Wednesday, the company in charge of the electrical supply to the Embassy decided to cut the light of the building even though the invoice was paid. On the same day, Gerry Condon, president of the Veterans for Peace organization, was violently arrested by the US Secret Service for trying to get food for the activists locked inside the diplomatic mission."
> 
> "Ha sido como una zona de guerra": Activistas que resisten dentro de Embajada venezolana en EEUU | La iguana TV
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooo, as usual you omit half the story because it doesn't fit your propaganda.......  You're so transparent it's hysterically funny!!!
> 
> US cuts off power to Venezuelan Embassy with activists besieged inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blackout was reportedly ordered by Guaido's 'ambassador' to Venezuela, Carlos Vecchio
> 
> Last week, the US State Department urged the activists to vacate the premises, calling them _"trespassers"_ and claiming that self-proclaimed _"interim president"_ Guaido _"has legal authority"_ over the embassy.
> 
> Washington has made no attempt to forcibly remove them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guaido doesn´t have an ambassador. He´s a US asset. When will you realize what´s going on?
Click to expand...


*Guaido doesn´t have an ambassador. He´s a US asset.*

Maduro is a Venezuelan liability.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy who wanted to bring food to those in the embassy was arrested by the regime. What a rotten, inhuman regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> "The diplomatic siege against activists at the Venezuelan Embassy in Washington, USA, continues almost a month after various NGOs occupied the building to prevent the entry of representatives of the self-proclaimed "president in charge," Juan Guaidó.
> There are about fifteen people who at the moment are inside the premises with the permission of officials of the Government of Nicolás Maduro and with the express purpose of protecting the assets of the South American nation. Medea Benjamin, co-founder of the feminist and pacifist organization Code Pink, recounts what has happened in recent days.
> "The first few weeks were very quiet [...] and suddenly, on May 1, this crowd came here," says Benjamin, recalling that this happened right after the failed coup attempt in Venezuela. "Since then, it has been like a war zone," he said.
> The clashes and crossings of accusations have been raging in recent days between the occupiers and the opposition, mostly Venezuelan residents of the US capital. Most of the time it has been political slogans, but racist and misogynistic offenses have also been denounced, as well as harassment of the press.
> Patricio Zamorano, co-director of the Council of Hemispheric Affairs (COHA), recalls that Washington has a duty to enforce the Vienna Convention. "The United States must take all possible actions to protect the integrity of all diplomatic missions [...]. We must remember that Venezuela is fully legitimized and fully recognized by the United Nations, "Zamorano said.
> Last Wednesday, the company in charge of the electrical supply to the Embassy decided to cut the light of the building even though the invoice was paid. On the same day, Gerry Condon, president of the Veterans for Peace organization, was violently arrested by the US Secret Service for trying to get food for the activists locked inside the diplomatic mission."
> 
> "Ha sido como una zona de guerra": Activistas que resisten dentro de Embajada venezolana en EEUU | La iguana TV
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooo, as usual you omit half the story because it doesn't fit your propaganda.......  You're so transparent it's hysterically funny!!!
> 
> US cuts off power to Venezuelan Embassy with activists besieged inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blackout was reportedly ordered by Guaido's 'ambassador' to Venezuela, Carlos Vecchio
> 
> Last week, the US State Department urged the activists to vacate the premises, calling them _"trespassers"_ and claiming that self-proclaimed _"interim president"_ Guaido _"has legal authority"_ over the embassy.
> 
> Washington has made no attempt to forcibly remove them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guaido doesn´t have an ambassador. He´s a US asset. When will you realize what´s going on?
Click to expand...

The US government recognizes Guaido as the legitimate President of Venezuela therefore in the government's eyes Vecchio is the legitimate ambassador and those occupying the embassy as trespassers.  It is what it is despite your propagandist claims.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy who wanted to bring food to those in the embassy was arrested by the regime. What a rotten, inhuman regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> "The diplomatic siege against activists at the Venezuelan Embassy in Washington, USA, continues almost a month after various NGOs occupied the building to prevent the entry of representatives of the self-proclaimed "president in charge," Juan Guaidó.
> There are about fifteen people who at the moment are inside the premises with the permission of officials of the Government of Nicolás Maduro and with the express purpose of protecting the assets of the South American nation. Medea Benjamin, co-founder of the feminist and pacifist organization Code Pink, recounts what has happened in recent days.
> "The first few weeks were very quiet [...] and suddenly, on May 1, this crowd came here," says Benjamin, recalling that this happened right after the failed coup attempt in Venezuela. "Since then, it has been like a war zone," he said.
> The clashes and crossings of accusations have been raging in recent days between the occupiers and the opposition, mostly Venezuelan residents of the US capital. Most of the time it has been political slogans, but racist and misogynistic offenses have also been denounced, as well as harassment of the press.
> Patricio Zamorano, co-director of the Council of Hemispheric Affairs (COHA), recalls that Washington has a duty to enforce the Vienna Convention. "The United States must take all possible actions to protect the integrity of all diplomatic missions [...]. We must remember that Venezuela is fully legitimized and fully recognized by the United Nations, "Zamorano said.
> Last Wednesday, the company in charge of the electrical supply to the Embassy decided to cut the light of the building even though the invoice was paid. On the same day, Gerry Condon, president of the Veterans for Peace organization, was violently arrested by the US Secret Service for trying to get food for the activists locked inside the diplomatic mission."
> 
> "Ha sido como una zona de guerra": Activistas que resisten dentro de Embajada venezolana en EEUU | La iguana TV
> 
> 
> 
> The US has never honored their stance as a humanitarian govt. especially in the continental US..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gov´t must protect the embassy.
Click to expand...

They are, they're trying to help remove trespassers without using force.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy who wanted to bring food to those in the embassy was arrested by the regime. What a rotten, inhuman regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> "The diplomatic siege against activists at the Venezuelan Embassy in Washington, USA, continues almost a month after various NGOs occupied the building to prevent the entry of representatives of the self-proclaimed "president in charge," Juan Guaidó.
> There are about fifteen people who at the moment are inside the premises with the permission of officials of the Government of Nicolás Maduro and with the express purpose of protecting the assets of the South American nation. Medea Benjamin, co-founder of the feminist and pacifist organization Code Pink, recounts what has happened in recent days.
> "The first few weeks were very quiet [...] and suddenly, on May 1, this crowd came here," says Benjamin, recalling that this happened right after the failed coup attempt in Venezuela. "Since then, it has been like a war zone," he said.
> The clashes and crossings of accusations have been raging in recent days between the occupiers and the opposition, mostly Venezuelan residents of the US capital. Most of the time it has been political slogans, but racist and misogynistic offenses have also been denounced, as well as harassment of the press.
> Patricio Zamorano, co-director of the Council of Hemispheric Affairs (COHA), recalls that Washington has a duty to enforce the Vienna Convention. "The United States must take all possible actions to protect the integrity of all diplomatic missions [...]. We must remember that Venezuela is fully legitimized and fully recognized by the United Nations, "Zamorano said.
> Last Wednesday, the company in charge of the electrical supply to the Embassy decided to cut the light of the building even though the invoice was paid. On the same day, Gerry Condon, president of the Veterans for Peace organization, was violently arrested by the US Secret Service for trying to get food for the activists locked inside the diplomatic mission."
> 
> "Ha sido como una zona de guerra": Activistas que resisten dentro de Embajada venezolana en EEUU | La iguana TV
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooo, as usual you omit half the story because it doesn't fit your propaganda.......  You're so transparent it's hysterically funny!!!
> 
> US cuts off power to Venezuelan Embassy with activists besieged inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blackout was reportedly ordered by Guaido's 'ambassador' to Venezuela, Carlos Vecchio
> 
> Last week, the US State Department urged the activists to vacate the premises, calling them _"trespassers"_ and claiming that self-proclaimed _"interim president"_ Guaido _"has legal authority"_ over the embassy.
> 
> Washington has made no attempt to forcibly remove them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guaido doesn´t have an ambassador. He´s a US asset. When will you realize what´s going on?
Click to expand...



ROFL

Unlike Cuban Asset Maduro?

You're so full of shit.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy who wanted to bring food to those in the embassy was arrested by the regime. What a rotten, inhuman regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> "The diplomatic siege against activists at the Venezuelan Embassy in Washington, USA, continues almost a month after various NGOs occupied the building to prevent the entry of representatives of the self-proclaimed "president in charge," Juan Guaidó.
> There are about fifteen people who at the moment are inside the premises with the permission of officials of the Government of Nicolás Maduro and with the express purpose of protecting the assets of the South American nation. Medea Benjamin, co-founder of the feminist and pacifist organization Code Pink, recounts what has happened in recent days.
> "The first few weeks were very quiet [...] and suddenly, on May 1, this crowd came here," says Benjamin, recalling that this happened right after the failed coup attempt in Venezuela. "Since then, it has been like a war zone," he said.
> The clashes and crossings of accusations have been raging in recent days between the occupiers and the opposition, mostly Venezuelan residents of the US capital. Most of the time it has been political slogans, but racist and misogynistic offenses have also been denounced, as well as harassment of the press.
> Patricio Zamorano, co-director of the Council of Hemispheric Affairs (COHA), recalls that Washington has a duty to enforce the Vienna Convention. "The United States must take all possible actions to protect the integrity of all diplomatic missions [...]. We must remember that Venezuela is fully legitimized and fully recognized by the United Nations, "Zamorano said.
> Last Wednesday, the company in charge of the electrical supply to the Embassy decided to cut the light of the building even though the invoice was paid. On the same day, Gerry Condon, president of the Veterans for Peace organization, was violently arrested by the US Secret Service for trying to get food for the activists locked inside the diplomatic mission."
> 
> "Ha sido como una zona de guerra": Activistas que resisten dentro de Embajada venezolana en EEUU | La iguana TV
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooo, as usual you omit half the story because it doesn't fit your propaganda.......  You're so transparent it's hysterically funny!!!
> 
> US cuts off power to Venezuelan Embassy with activists besieged inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blackout was reportedly ordered by Guaido's 'ambassador' to Venezuela, Carlos Vecchio
> 
> Last week, the US State Department urged the activists to vacate the premises, calling them _"trespassers"_ and claiming that self-proclaimed _"interim president"_ Guaido _"has legal authority"_ over the embassy.
> 
> Washington has made no attempt to forcibly remove them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guaido doesn´t have an ambassador. He´s a US asset. When will you realize what´s going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US government recognizes Guaido as the legitimate President of Venezuela therefore in the government's eyes Vecchio is the legitimate ambassador and those occupying the embassy as trespassers.  It is what it is despite your propagandist claims.
Click to expand...

The US doesn´t decide who is President of Venezuela. As per international law, Maduro is President.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy who wanted to bring food to those in the embassy was arrested by the regime. What a rotten, inhuman regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> "The diplomatic siege against activists at the Venezuelan Embassy in Washington, USA, continues almost a month after various NGOs occupied the building to prevent the entry of representatives of the self-proclaimed "president in charge," Juan Guaidó.
> There are about fifteen people who at the moment are inside the premises with the permission of officials of the Government of Nicolás Maduro and with the express purpose of protecting the assets of the South American nation. Medea Benjamin, co-founder of the feminist and pacifist organization Code Pink, recounts what has happened in recent days.
> "The first few weeks were very quiet [...] and suddenly, on May 1, this crowd came here," says Benjamin, recalling that this happened right after the failed coup attempt in Venezuela. "Since then, it has been like a war zone," he said.
> The clashes and crossings of accusations have been raging in recent days between the occupiers and the opposition, mostly Venezuelan residents of the US capital. Most of the time it has been political slogans, but racist and misogynistic offenses have also been denounced, as well as harassment of the press.
> Patricio Zamorano, co-director of the Council of Hemispheric Affairs (COHA), recalls that Washington has a duty to enforce the Vienna Convention. "The United States must take all possible actions to protect the integrity of all diplomatic missions [...]. We must remember that Venezuela is fully legitimized and fully recognized by the United Nations, "Zamorano said.
> Last Wednesday, the company in charge of the electrical supply to the Embassy decided to cut the light of the building even though the invoice was paid. On the same day, Gerry Condon, president of the Veterans for Peace organization, was violently arrested by the US Secret Service for trying to get food for the activists locked inside the diplomatic mission."
> 
> "Ha sido como una zona de guerra": Activistas que resisten dentro de Embajada venezolana en EEUU | La iguana TV
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooo, as usual you omit half the story because it doesn't fit your propaganda.......  You're so transparent it's hysterically funny!!!
> 
> US cuts off power to Venezuelan Embassy with activists besieged inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blackout was reportedly ordered by Guaido's 'ambassador' to Venezuela, Carlos Vecchio
> 
> Last week, the US State Department urged the activists to vacate the premises, calling them _"trespassers"_ and claiming that self-proclaimed _"interim president"_ Guaido _"has legal authority"_ over the embassy.
> 
> Washington has made no attempt to forcibly remove them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guaido doesn´t have an ambassador. He´s a US asset. When will you realize what´s going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US government recognizes Guaido as the legitimate President of Venezuela therefore in the government's eyes Vecchio is the legitimate ambassador and those occupying the embassy as trespassers.  It is what it is despite your propagandist claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US doesn´t decide who is President of Venezuela. As per international law, Maduro is President.
Click to expand...

The US didn't decide, they view Guaido as the legitimately elected president based on obvious election corruption by those who ran the election.  Almost to a man the polling was run by Maduro loyalists........  I'm sure they were fair and unbiased.......


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy who wanted to bring food to those in the embassy was arrested by the regime. What a rotten, inhuman regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> "The diplomatic siege against activists at the Venezuelan Embassy in Washington, USA, continues almost a month after various NGOs occupied the building to prevent the entry of representatives of the self-proclaimed "president in charge," Juan Guaidó.
> There are about fifteen people who at the moment are inside the premises with the permission of officials of the Government of Nicolás Maduro and with the express purpose of protecting the assets of the South American nation. Medea Benjamin, co-founder of the feminist and pacifist organization Code Pink, recounts what has happened in recent days.
> "The first few weeks were very quiet [...] and suddenly, on May 1, this crowd came here," says Benjamin, recalling that this happened right after the failed coup attempt in Venezuela. "Since then, it has been like a war zone," he said.
> The clashes and crossings of accusations have been raging in recent days between the occupiers and the opposition, mostly Venezuelan residents of the US capital. Most of the time it has been political slogans, but racist and misogynistic offenses have also been denounced, as well as harassment of the press.
> Patricio Zamorano, co-director of the Council of Hemispheric Affairs (COHA), recalls that Washington has a duty to enforce the Vienna Convention. "The United States must take all possible actions to protect the integrity of all diplomatic missions [...]. We must remember that Venezuela is fully legitimized and fully recognized by the United Nations, "Zamorano said.
> Last Wednesday, the company in charge of the electrical supply to the Embassy decided to cut the light of the building even though the invoice was paid. On the same day, Gerry Condon, president of the Veterans for Peace organization, was violently arrested by the US Secret Service for trying to get food for the activists locked inside the diplomatic mission."
> 
> "Ha sido como una zona de guerra": Activistas que resisten dentro de Embajada venezolana en EEUU | La iguana TV
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooo, as usual you omit half the story because it doesn't fit your propaganda.......  You're so transparent it's hysterically funny!!!
> 
> US cuts off power to Venezuelan Embassy with activists besieged inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blackout was reportedly ordered by Guaido's 'ambassador' to Venezuela, Carlos Vecchio
> 
> Last week, the US State Department urged the activists to vacate the premises, calling them _"trespassers"_ and claiming that self-proclaimed _"interim president"_ Guaido _"has legal authority"_ over the embassy.
> 
> Washington has made no attempt to forcibly remove them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guaido doesn´t have an ambassador. He´s a US asset. When will you realize what´s going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US government recognizes Guaido as the legitimate President of Venezuela therefore in the government's eyes Vecchio is the legitimate ambassador and those occupying the embassy as trespassers.  It is what it is despite your propagandist claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US doesn´t decide who is President of Venezuela. As per international law, Maduro is President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US didn't decide, they view Guaido as the legitimately elected president based on obvious election corruption by those who ran the election.  Almost to a man the polling was run by Maduro loyalists........  I'm sure they were fair and unbiased.......
Click to expand...

Yes, there were three other candidates, all pro-US. Non of them were from Guaido´s coalition as they boycotted the election.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooo, as usual you omit half the story because it doesn't fit your propaganda.......  You're so transparent it's hysterically funny!!!
> 
> US cuts off power to Venezuelan Embassy with activists besieged inside
> 
> 
> 
> Guaido doesn´t have an ambassador. He´s a US asset. When will you realize what´s going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US government recognizes Guaido as the legitimate President of Venezuela therefore in the government's eyes Vecchio is the legitimate ambassador and those occupying the embassy as trespassers.  It is what it is despite your propagandist claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US doesn´t decide who is President of Venezuela. As per international law, Maduro is President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US didn't decide, they view Guaido as the legitimately elected president based on obvious election corruption by those who ran the election.  Almost to a man the polling was run by Maduro loyalists........  I'm sure they were fair and unbiased.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there were three other candidates, all pro-US. Non of them were from Guaido´s coalition as they boycotted the election.
Click to expand...

Easy way to settle this.  Since you're such a big fan of the International Court have them run/monitor new elections in Venezuela and we'll see if your fairness claims are valid or not........  Oh yeah, I forgot, Russian won't allow it.......  Looks like they get to decide by proxy who's president of Venezuela........


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooo, as usual you omit half the story because it doesn't fit your propaganda.......  You're so transparent it's hysterically funny!!!
> 
> US cuts off power to Venezuelan Embassy with activists besieged inside
> 
> 
> 
> Guaido doesn´t have an ambassador. He´s a US asset. When will you realize what´s going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US government recognizes Guaido as the legitimate President of Venezuela therefore in the government's eyes Vecchio is the legitimate ambassador and those occupying the embassy as trespassers.  It is what it is despite your propagandist claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US doesn´t decide who is President of Venezuela. As per international law, Maduro is President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US didn't decide, they view Guaido as the legitimately elected president based on obvious election corruption by those who ran the election.  Almost to a man the polling was run by Maduro loyalists........  I'm sure they were fair and unbiased.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there were three other candidates, all pro-US. Non of them were from Guaido´s coalition as they boycotted the election.
Click to expand...

Oh and they boycotted the election because they knew, as I do that all the polling would be done by Maduro loyalists would be anything but trustworthy......


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guaido doesn´t have an ambassador. He´s a US asset. When will you realize what´s going on?
> 
> 
> 
> The US government recognizes Guaido as the legitimate President of Venezuela therefore in the government's eyes Vecchio is the legitimate ambassador and those occupying the embassy as trespassers.  It is what it is despite your propagandist claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US doesn´t decide who is President of Venezuela. As per international law, Maduro is President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US didn't decide, they view Guaido as the legitimately elected president based on obvious election corruption by those who ran the election.  Almost to a man the polling was run by Maduro loyalists........  I'm sure they were fair and unbiased.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there were three other candidates, all pro-US. Non of them were from Guaido´s coalition as they boycotted the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and they boycotted the election because they new, as I do that all the polling would be done by Maduro loyalists would be anything but trustworthy......
Click to expand...

http://hinterlaces.com


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guaido doesn´t have an ambassador. He´s a US asset. When will you realize what´s going on?
> 
> 
> 
> The US government recognizes Guaido as the legitimate President of Venezuela therefore in the government's eyes Vecchio is the legitimate ambassador and those occupying the embassy as trespassers.  It is what it is despite your propagandist claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US doesn´t decide who is President of Venezuela. As per international law, Maduro is President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US didn't decide, they view Guaido as the legitimately elected president based on obvious election corruption by those who ran the election.  Almost to a man the polling was run by Maduro loyalists........  I'm sure they were fair and unbiased.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there were three other candidates, all pro-US. Non of them were from Guaido´s coalition as they boycotted the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy way to settle this.  Since you're such a big fan of the International Court have them run/monitor new elections in Venezuela and we'll see if your fairness claims are valid or not........  Oh yeah, I forgot, Russian won't allow it.......  Looks like they get to decide by proxy who's president of Venezuela........
Click to expand...

"After the Agreement of Electoral Guarantees was signed on 1 March by the political parties Great Patriotic Pole, Movimiento al Socialismo, Avanzada Progresista, and COPEI, the United Nations was asked, with a formal invitation and visit by the main candidates or their representatives, to send a delegation to monitor the election. The Democratic Unity Roundtable (MUD) opposed UN electoral observation in Venezuela.[35] In the end, the UN refused to send a mission.[36][37]"
2018 Venezuelan presidential election - Wikipedia


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US government recognizes Guaido as the legitimate President of Venezuela therefore in the government's eyes Vecchio is the legitimate ambassador and those occupying the embassy as trespassers.  It is what it is despite your propagandist claims.
> 
> 
> 
> The US doesn´t decide who is President of Venezuela. As per international law, Maduro is President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US didn't decide, they view Guaido as the legitimately elected president based on obvious election corruption by those who ran the election.  Almost to a man the polling was run by Maduro loyalists........  I'm sure they were fair and unbiased.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there were three other candidates, all pro-US. Non of them were from Guaido´s coalition as they boycotted the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and they boycotted the election because they new, as I do that all the polling would be done by Maduro loyalists would be anything but trustworthy......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://hinterlaces.com
Click to expand...

Unfortunately my Spanish is no where near good enough to read that but it looks like part of the "polling wars" that have been rampant inside and outside Venezuela itself.  Of course you most likely found one that confirms your bias........


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US government recognizes Guaido as the legitimate President of Venezuela therefore in the government's eyes Vecchio is the legitimate ambassador and those occupying the embassy as trespassers.  It is what it is despite your propagandist claims.
> 
> 
> 
> The US doesn´t decide who is President of Venezuela. As per international law, Maduro is President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US didn't decide, they view Guaido as the legitimately elected president based on obvious election corruption by those who ran the election.  Almost to a man the polling was run by Maduro loyalists........  I'm sure they were fair and unbiased.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there were three other candidates, all pro-US. Non of them were from Guaido´s coalition as they boycotted the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy way to settle this.  Since you're such a big fan of the International Court have them run/monitor new elections in Venezuela and we'll see if your fairness claims are valid or not........  Oh yeah, I forgot, Russian won't allow it.......  Looks like they get to decide by proxy who's president of Venezuela........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "After the Agreement of Electoral Guarantees was signed on 1 March by the political parties Great Patriotic Pole, Movimiento al Socialismo, Avanzada Progresista, and COPEI, the United Nations was asked, with a formal invitation and visit by the main candidates or their representatives, to send a delegation to monitor the election. The Democratic Unity Roundtable (MUD) opposed UN electoral observation in Venezuela.[35] In the end, the UN refused to send a mission.[36][37]"
> 2018 Venezuelan presidential election - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Oh my, you mean there was politics involved......?  Say it isn't so!!!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy who wanted to bring food to those in the embassy was arrested by the regime. What a rotten, inhuman regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> "The diplomatic siege against activists at the Venezuelan Embassy in Washington, USA, continues almost a month after various NGOs occupied the building to prevent the entry of representatives of the self-proclaimed "president in charge," Juan Guaidó.
> There are about fifteen people who at the moment are inside the premises with the permission of officials of the Government of Nicolás Maduro and with the express purpose of protecting the assets of the South American nation. Medea Benjamin, co-founder of the feminist and pacifist organization Code Pink, recounts what has happened in recent days.
> "The first few weeks were very quiet [...] and suddenly, on May 1, this crowd came here," says Benjamin, recalling that this happened right after the failed coup attempt in Venezuela. "Since then, it has been like a war zone," he said.
> The clashes and crossings of accusations have been raging in recent days between the occupiers and the opposition, mostly Venezuelan residents of the US capital. Most of the time it has been political slogans, but racist and misogynistic offenses have also been denounced, as well as harassment of the press.
> Patricio Zamorano, co-director of the Council of Hemispheric Affairs (COHA), recalls that Washington has a duty to enforce the Vienna Convention. "The United States must take all possible actions to protect the integrity of all diplomatic missions [...]. We must remember that Venezuela is fully legitimized and fully recognized by the United Nations, "Zamorano said.
> Last Wednesday, the company in charge of the electrical supply to the Embassy decided to cut the light of the building even though the invoice was paid. On the same day, Gerry Condon, president of the Veterans for Peace organization, was violently arrested by the US Secret Service for trying to get food for the activists locked inside the diplomatic mission."
> 
> "Ha sido como una zona de guerra": Activistas que resisten dentro de Embajada venezolana en EEUU | La iguana TV
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooo, as usual you omit half the story because it doesn't fit your propaganda.......  You're so transparent it's hysterically funny!!!
> 
> US cuts off power to Venezuelan Embassy with activists besieged inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blackout was reportedly ordered by Guaido's 'ambassador' to Venezuela, Carlos Vecchio
> 
> Last week, the US State Department urged the activists to vacate the premises, calling them _"trespassers"_ and claiming that self-proclaimed _"interim president"_ Guaido _"has legal authority"_ over the embassy.
> 
> Washington has made no attempt to forcibly remove them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guaido doesn´t have an ambassador. He´s a US asset. When will you realize what´s going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US government recognizes Guaido as the legitimate President of Venezuela therefore in the government's eyes Vecchio is the legitimate ambassador and those occupying the embassy as trespassers.  It is what it is despite your propagandist claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US doesn´t decide who is President of Venezuela. As per international law, Maduro is President.
Click to expand...


Neither does Russia...


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US doesn´t decide who is President of Venezuela. As per international law, Maduro is President.
> 
> 
> 
> The US didn't decide, they view Guaido as the legitimately elected president based on obvious election corruption by those who ran the election.  Almost to a man the polling was run by Maduro loyalists........  I'm sure they were fair and unbiased.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there were three other candidates, all pro-US. Non of them were from Guaido´s coalition as they boycotted the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and they boycotted the election because they new, as I do that all the polling would be done by Maduro loyalists would be anything but trustworthy......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://hinterlaces.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately my Spanish is no where near good enough to read that but it looks like part of the "polling wars" that have been rampant inside and outside Venezuela itself.  Of course you most likely found one that confirms your bias........
Click to expand...

It is the major pollster in South America.


----------



## Bleipriester

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy who wanted to bring food to those in the embassy was arrested by the regime. What a rotten, inhuman regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> "The diplomatic siege against activists at the Venezuelan Embassy in Washington, USA, continues almost a month after various NGOs occupied the building to prevent the entry of representatives of the self-proclaimed "president in charge," Juan Guaidó.
> There are about fifteen people who at the moment are inside the premises with the permission of officials of the Government of Nicolás Maduro and with the express purpose of protecting the assets of the South American nation. Medea Benjamin, co-founder of the feminist and pacifist organization Code Pink, recounts what has happened in recent days.
> "The first few weeks were very quiet [...] and suddenly, on May 1, this crowd came here," says Benjamin, recalling that this happened right after the failed coup attempt in Venezuela. "Since then, it has been like a war zone," he said.
> The clashes and crossings of accusations have been raging in recent days between the occupiers and the opposition, mostly Venezuelan residents of the US capital. Most of the time it has been political slogans, but racist and misogynistic offenses have also been denounced, as well as harassment of the press.
> Patricio Zamorano, co-director of the Council of Hemispheric Affairs (COHA), recalls that Washington has a duty to enforce the Vienna Convention. "The United States must take all possible actions to protect the integrity of all diplomatic missions [...]. We must remember that Venezuela is fully legitimized and fully recognized by the United Nations, "Zamorano said.
> Last Wednesday, the company in charge of the electrical supply to the Embassy decided to cut the light of the building even though the invoice was paid. On the same day, Gerry Condon, president of the Veterans for Peace organization, was violently arrested by the US Secret Service for trying to get food for the activists locked inside the diplomatic mission."
> 
> "Ha sido como una zona de guerra": Activistas que resisten dentro de Embajada venezolana en EEUU | La iguana TV
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooo, as usual you omit half the story because it doesn't fit your propaganda.......  You're so transparent it's hysterically funny!!!
> 
> US cuts off power to Venezuelan Embassy with activists besieged inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blackout was reportedly ordered by Guaido's 'ambassador' to Venezuela, Carlos Vecchio
> 
> Last week, the US State Department urged the activists to vacate the premises, calling them _"trespassers"_ and claiming that self-proclaimed _"interim president"_ Guaido _"has legal authority"_ over the embassy.
> 
> Washington has made no attempt to forcibly remove them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guaido doesn´t have an ambassador. He´s a US asset. When will you realize what´s going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US government recognizes Guaido as the legitimate President of Venezuela therefore in the government's eyes Vecchio is the legitimate ambassador and those occupying the embassy as trespassers.  It is what it is despite your propagandist claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US doesn´t decide who is President of Venezuela. As per international law, Maduro is President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither does Russia...
Click to expand...

They don´t claim to.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Bleipriester said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooo, as usual you omit half the story because it doesn't fit your propaganda.......  You're so transparent it's hysterically funny!!!
> 
> US cuts off power to Venezuelan Embassy with activists besieged inside
> 
> 
> 
> Guaido doesn´t have an ambassador. He´s a US asset. When will you realize what´s going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US government recognizes Guaido as the legitimate President of Venezuela therefore in the government's eyes Vecchio is the legitimate ambassador and those occupying the embassy as trespassers.  It is what it is despite your propagandist claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US doesn´t decide who is President of Venezuela. As per international law, Maduro is President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither does Russia...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don´t claim to.
Click to expand...


Then why does Russia need to involve itself?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Bleipriester said:


> A guy who wanted to bring food to those in the embassy was arrested by the regime. What a rotten, inhuman regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> "The diplomatic siege against activists at the Venezuelan Embassy in Washington, USA, continues almost a month after various NGOs occupied the building to prevent the entry of representatives of the self-proclaimed "president in charge," Juan Guaidó.
> There are about fifteen people who at the moment are inside the premises with the permission of officials of the Government of Nicolás Maduro and with the express purpose of protecting the assets of the South American nation. Medea Benjamin, co-founder of the feminist and pacifist organization Code Pink, recounts what has happened in recent days.
> "The first few weeks were very quiet [...] and suddenly, on May 1, this crowd came here," says Benjamin, recalling that this happened right after the failed coup attempt in Venezuela. "Since then, it has been like a war zone," he said.
> The clashes and crossings of accusations have been raging in recent days between the occupiers and the opposition, mostly Venezuelan residents of the US capital. Most of the time it has been political slogans, but racist and misogynistic offenses have also been denounced, as well as harassment of the press.
> Patricio Zamorano, co-director of the Council of Hemispheric Affairs (COHA), recalls that Washington has a duty to enforce the Vienna Convention. "The United States must take all possible actions to protect the integrity of all diplomatic missions [...]. We must remember that Venezuela is fully legitimized and fully recognized by the United Nations, "Zamorano said.
> Last Wednesday, the company in charge of the electrical supply to the Embassy decided to cut the light of the building even though the invoice was paid. On the same day, Gerry Condon, president of the Veterans for Peace organization, was violently arrested by the US Secret Service for trying to get food for the activists locked inside the diplomatic mission."
> 
> "Ha sido como una zona de guerra": Activistas que resisten dentro de Embajada venezolana en EEUU | La iguana TV



She had a conversation with many feelz AND now SHEs taking action ...what an inspiration!!!!!
White American twat brainwashed loser cat lady activist with "no agenda "







she should have a nice dinner with them and post it to all her foodie friends on social media....derp


----------



## Bleipriester

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy who wanted to bring food to those in the embassy was arrested by the regime. What a rotten, inhuman regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> "The diplomatic siege against activists at the Venezuelan Embassy in Washington, USA, continues almost a month after various NGOs occupied the building to prevent the entry of representatives of the self-proclaimed "president in charge," Juan Guaidó.
> There are about fifteen people who at the moment are inside the premises with the permission of officials of the Government of Nicolás Maduro and with the express purpose of protecting the assets of the South American nation. Medea Benjamin, co-founder of the feminist and pacifist organization Code Pink, recounts what has happened in recent days.
> "The first few weeks were very quiet [...] and suddenly, on May 1, this crowd came here," says Benjamin, recalling that this happened right after the failed coup attempt in Venezuela. "Since then, it has been like a war zone," he said.
> The clashes and crossings of accusations have been raging in recent days between the occupiers and the opposition, mostly Venezuelan residents of the US capital. Most of the time it has been political slogans, but racist and misogynistic offenses have also been denounced, as well as harassment of the press.
> Patricio Zamorano, co-director of the Council of Hemispheric Affairs (COHA), recalls that Washington has a duty to enforce the Vienna Convention. "The United States must take all possible actions to protect the integrity of all diplomatic missions [...]. We must remember that Venezuela is fully legitimized and fully recognized by the United Nations, "Zamorano said.
> Last Wednesday, the company in charge of the electrical supply to the Embassy decided to cut the light of the building even though the invoice was paid. On the same day, Gerry Condon, president of the Veterans for Peace organization, was violently arrested by the US Secret Service for trying to get food for the activists locked inside the diplomatic mission."
> 
> "Ha sido como una zona de guerra": Activistas que resisten dentro de Embajada venezolana en EEUU | La iguana TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had a conversation with many feelz AND now SHEs taking action ...what an inspiration!!!!!
> White American twat brainwashed loser cat lady activist with "no agenda "
> 
> View attachment 260422
> 
> 
> 
> she should have a nice dinner with them and post it to all her foodie friends on social media....derp
Click to expand...

When there is no food, why people throw away food?


----------



## Bleipriester

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guaido doesn´t have an ambassador. He´s a US asset. When will you realize what´s going on?
> 
> 
> 
> The US government recognizes Guaido as the legitimate President of Venezuela therefore in the government's eyes Vecchio is the legitimate ambassador and those occupying the embassy as trespassers.  It is what it is despite your propagandist claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US doesn´t decide who is President of Venezuela. As per international law, Maduro is President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither does Russia...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don´t claim to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why does Russia need to involve itself?
Click to expand...

Russia is doing business in Venezuela.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US didn't decide, they view Guaido as the legitimately elected president based on obvious election corruption by those who ran the election.  Almost to a man the polling was run by Maduro loyalists........  I'm sure they were fair and unbiased.......
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there were three other candidates, all pro-US. Non of them were from Guaido´s coalition as they boycotted the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and they boycotted the election because they new, as I do that all the polling would be done by Maduro loyalists would be anything but trustworthy......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://hinterlaces.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately my Spanish is no where near good enough to read that but it looks like part of the "polling wars" that have been rampant inside and outside Venezuela itself.  Of course you most likely found one that confirms your bias........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the major pollster in South America.
Click to expand...

So?  Hell I don't trust our own pollsters.  Of course you completely misunderstand or intentionally misdirect what "polling" I'm referring to,  In case it's misunderstanding you need to look up 'election polling.......' as in where one casts their vote........


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US government recognizes Guaido as the legitimate President of Venezuela therefore in the government's eyes Vecchio is the legitimate ambassador and those occupying the embassy as trespassers.  It is what it is despite your propagandist claims.
> 
> 
> 
> The US doesn´t decide who is President of Venezuela. As per international law, Maduro is President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither does Russia...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don´t claim to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why does Russia need to involve itself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is doing business in Venezuela.
Click to expand...

Of course that means they have no interest in keeping Maduro in office.......


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there were three other candidates, all pro-US. Non of them were from Guaido´s coalition as they boycotted the election.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and they boycotted the election because they new, as I do that all the polling would be done by Maduro loyalists would be anything but trustworthy......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://hinterlaces.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately my Spanish is no where near good enough to read that but it looks like part of the "polling wars" that have been rampant inside and outside Venezuela itself.  Of course you most likely found one that confirms your bias........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the major pollster in South America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  Hell I don't trust our own pollsters.  Of course you completely misunderstand or intentionally misdirect what "polling" I'm referring to,  In case it's misunderstanding you need to look up 'election polling.......' as in where one casts their vote........
Click to expand...

There are polling machines that do the counting in Venezuela.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Bleipriester said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy who wanted to bring food to those in the embassy was arrested by the regime. What a rotten, inhuman regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> "The diplomatic siege against activists at the Venezuelan Embassy in Washington, USA, continues almost a month after various NGOs occupied the building to prevent the entry of representatives of the self-proclaimed "president in charge," Juan Guaidó.
> There are about fifteen people who at the moment are inside the premises with the permission of officials of the Government of Nicolás Maduro and with the express purpose of protecting the assets of the South American nation. Medea Benjamin, co-founder of the feminist and pacifist organization Code Pink, recounts what has happened in recent days.
> "The first few weeks were very quiet [...] and suddenly, on May 1, this crowd came here," says Benjamin, recalling that this happened right after the failed coup attempt in Venezuela. "Since then, it has been like a war zone," he said.
> The clashes and crossings of accusations have been raging in recent days between the occupiers and the opposition, mostly Venezuelan residents of the US capital. Most of the time it has been political slogans, but racist and misogynistic offenses have also been denounced, as well as harassment of the press.
> Patricio Zamorano, co-director of the Council of Hemispheric Affairs (COHA), recalls that Washington has a duty to enforce the Vienna Convention. "The United States must take all possible actions to protect the integrity of all diplomatic missions [...]. We must remember that Venezuela is fully legitimized and fully recognized by the United Nations, "Zamorano said.
> Last Wednesday, the company in charge of the electrical supply to the Embassy decided to cut the light of the building even though the invoice was paid. On the same day, Gerry Condon, president of the Veterans for Peace organization, was violently arrested by the US Secret Service for trying to get food for the activists locked inside the diplomatic mission."
> 
> "Ha sido como una zona de guerra": Activistas que resisten dentro de Embajada venezolana en EEUU | La iguana TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had a conversation with many feelz AND now SHEs taking action ...what an inspiration!!!!!
> White American twat brainwashed loser cat lady activist with "no agenda "
> 
> View attachment 260422
> 
> 
> 
> she should have a nice dinner with them and post it to all her foodie friends on social media....derp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When there is no food, why people throw away food?
Click to expand...


oh see its no biggy its just like san frans, new yorks, and la's homeless population 

thats not really a good comparison for yer argument


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US doesn´t decide who is President of Venezuela. As per international law, Maduro is President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither does Russia...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don´t claim to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why does Russia need to involve itself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is doing business in Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course that means they have no interest in keeping Maduro in office.......
Click to expand...

And you wonder why you don´t understand a thing...


----------



## Bleipriester

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy who wanted to bring food to those in the embassy was arrested by the regime. What a rotten, inhuman regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> "The diplomatic siege against activists at the Venezuelan Embassy in Washington, USA, continues almost a month after various NGOs occupied the building to prevent the entry of representatives of the self-proclaimed "president in charge," Juan Guaidó.
> There are about fifteen people who at the moment are inside the premises with the permission of officials of the Government of Nicolás Maduro and with the express purpose of protecting the assets of the South American nation. Medea Benjamin, co-founder of the feminist and pacifist organization Code Pink, recounts what has happened in recent days.
> "The first few weeks were very quiet [...] and suddenly, on May 1, this crowd came here," says Benjamin, recalling that this happened right after the failed coup attempt in Venezuela. "Since then, it has been like a war zone," he said.
> The clashes and crossings of accusations have been raging in recent days between the occupiers and the opposition, mostly Venezuelan residents of the US capital. Most of the time it has been political slogans, but racist and misogynistic offenses have also been denounced, as well as harassment of the press.
> Patricio Zamorano, co-director of the Council of Hemispheric Affairs (COHA), recalls that Washington has a duty to enforce the Vienna Convention. "The United States must take all possible actions to protect the integrity of all diplomatic missions [...]. We must remember that Venezuela is fully legitimized and fully recognized by the United Nations, "Zamorano said.
> Last Wednesday, the company in charge of the electrical supply to the Embassy decided to cut the light of the building even though the invoice was paid. On the same day, Gerry Condon, president of the Veterans for Peace organization, was violently arrested by the US Secret Service for trying to get food for the activists locked inside the diplomatic mission."
> 
> "Ha sido como una zona de guerra": Activistas que resisten dentro de Embajada venezolana en EEUU | La iguana TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had a conversation with many feelz AND now SHEs taking action ...what an inspiration!!!!!
> White American twat brainwashed loser cat lady activist with "no agenda "
> 
> View attachment 260422
> 
> 
> 
> she should have a nice dinner with them and post it to all her foodie friends on social media....derp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When there is no food, why people throw away food?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh see its no biggy its just like san frans, new yorks, and la's homeless population
> 
> thats not really a good comparison for yer argument
Click to expand...

It is staged bullshit. The guy would never eat there but edge away. And when there is no food, no food can be in a trash can.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither does Russia...
> 
> 
> 
> They don´t claim to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why does Russia need to involve itself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is doing business in Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course that means they have no interest in keeping Maduro in office.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you wonder why you don´t understand a thing...
Click to expand...

For someone who claims to be in the know you're as cluelessly naive as most people are...... or a propagandist......
You choose.......


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and they boycotted the election because they new, as I do that all the polling would be done by Maduro loyalists would be anything but trustworthy......
> 
> 
> 
> http://hinterlaces.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately my Spanish is no where near good enough to read that but it looks like part of the "polling wars" that have been rampant inside and outside Venezuela itself.  Of course you most likely found one that confirms your bias........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the major pollster in South America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  Hell I don't trust our own pollsters.  Of course you completely misunderstand or intentionally misdirect what "polling" I'm referring to,  In case it's misunderstanding you need to look up 'election polling.......' as in where one casts their vote........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are polling machines that do the counting in Venezuela.
Click to expand...

And they can't be tampered with?  Intimidation at the polling places is a possibility that is completely out of the question?  Really?


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://hinterlaces.com
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my Spanish is no where near good enough to read that but it looks like part of the "polling wars" that have been rampant inside and outside Venezuela itself.  Of course you most likely found one that confirms your bias........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the major pollster in South America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  Hell I don't trust our own pollsters.  Of course you completely misunderstand or intentionally misdirect what "polling" I'm referring to,  In case it's misunderstanding you need to look up 'election polling.......' as in where one casts their vote........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are polling machines that do the counting in Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they can't be tampered with?  Intimidation at the polling places is a possibility that is completely out of the question?  Really?
Click to expand...

Sure, the elections must be rigged! They must!


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don´t claim to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why does Russia need to involve itself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is doing business in Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course that means they have no interest in keeping Maduro in office.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you wonder why you don´t understand a thing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For someone who claims to be in the know you're as cluelessly naive as most people are...... or a propagandist......
> You choose.......
Click to expand...

A hot girl.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my Spanish is no where near good enough to read that but it looks like part of the "polling wars" that have been rampant inside and outside Venezuela itself.  Of course you most likely found one that confirms your bias........
> 
> 
> 
> It is the major pollster in South America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  Hell I don't trust our own pollsters.  Of course you completely misunderstand or intentionally misdirect what "polling" I'm referring to,  In case it's misunderstanding you need to look up 'election polling.......' as in where one casts their vote........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are polling machines that do the counting in Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they can't be tampered with?  Intimidation at the polling places is a possibility that is completely out of the question?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, the elections must be rigged! They must!
Click to expand...

for your answer to that one you can ask bernie sanders about his primary race against super criminal twat


damn America you dodged a bullet to the head  with this dyke hosebag


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my Spanish is no where near good enough to read that but it looks like part of the "polling wars" that have been rampant inside and outside Venezuela itself.  Of course you most likely found one that confirms your bias........
> 
> 
> 
> It is the major pollster in South America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  Hell I don't trust our own pollsters.  Of course you completely misunderstand or intentionally misdirect what "polling" I'm referring to,  In case it's misunderstanding you need to look up 'election polling.......' as in where one casts their vote........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are polling machines that do the counting in Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they can't be tampered with?  Intimidation at the polling places is a possibility that is completely out of the question?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, the elections must be rigged! They must!
Click to expand...

In South and Central America?  Historically that has been the norm rather than the exception.......


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why does Russia need to involve itself?
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is doing business in Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course that means they have no interest in keeping Maduro in office.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you wonder why you don´t understand a thing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For someone who claims to be in the know you're as cluelessly naive as most people are...... or a propagandist......
> You choose.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hot girl.
Click to expand...

Looks like ewe chose.......


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither does Russia...
> 
> 
> 
> They don´t claim to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why does Russia need to involve itself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is doing business in Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course that means they have no interest in keeping Maduro in office.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you wonder why you don´t understand a thing...
Click to expand...


Us Americans understand much more than you do.

Russia want it puppet regime and America want it puppet regime in Venezuela...

And all for what?

Oil!

Russia need oil prices at a certain amount and if Venezuela is not under Russia Puppet Regime it could see Venezuela flooding the market which would lead to lower oil prices...

So please do not claim us Americans are naive about what your dictator Putin is trying to do!


----------



## Bleipriester

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don´t claim to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why does Russia need to involve itself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is doing business in Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course that means they have no interest in keeping Maduro in office.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you wonder why you don´t understand a thing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Us Americans understand much more than you do.
> 
> Russia want it puppet regime and America want it puppet regime in Venezuela...
> 
> And all for what?
> 
> Oil!
> 
> Russia need oil prices at a certain amount and if Venezuela is not under Russia Puppet Regime it could see Venezuela flooding the market which would lead to lower oil prices...
> 
> So please do not claim us Americans are naive about what your dictator Putin is trying to do!
Click to expand...

Maduro is President because of the Venezuelans. That´s what you refuse to understand.
According to you, a country is a play ball that can be treated anyhow.
This is not US vs RU.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Bleipriester said:


> A guy who wanted to bring food to those in the embassy was arrested by the regime. What a rotten, inhuman regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> "The diplomatic siege against activists at the Venezuelan Embassy in Washington, USA, continues almost a month after various NGOs occupied the building to prevent the entry of representatives of the self-proclaimed "president in charge," Juan Guaidó.
> There are about fifteen people who at the moment are inside the premises with the permission of officials of the Government of Nicolás Maduro and with the express purpose of protecting the assets of the South American nation. Medea Benjamin, co-founder of the feminist and pacifist organization Code Pink, recounts what has happened in recent days.
> "The first few weeks were very quiet [...] and suddenly, on May 1, this crowd came here," says Benjamin, recalling that this happened right after the failed coup attempt in Venezuela. "Since then, it has been like a war zone," he said.
> The clashes and crossings of accusations have been raging in recent days between the occupiers and the opposition, mostly Venezuelan residents of the US capital. Most of the time it has been political slogans, but racist and misogynistic offenses have also been denounced, as well as harassment of the press.
> Patricio Zamorano, co-director of the Council of Hemispheric Affairs (COHA), recalls that Washington has a duty to enforce the Vienna Convention. "The United States must take all possible actions to protect the integrity of all diplomatic missions [...]. We must remember that Venezuela is fully legitimized and fully recognized by the United Nations, "Zamorano said.
> Last Wednesday, the company in charge of the electrical supply to the Embassy decided to cut the light of the building even though the invoice was paid. On the same day, Gerry Condon, president of the Veterans for Peace organization, was violently arrested by the US Secret Service for trying to get food for the activists locked inside the diplomatic mission."
> 
> "Ha sido como una zona de guerra": Activistas que resisten dentro de Embajada venezolana en EEUU | La iguana TV



Bot


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Bleipriester said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why does Russia need to involve itself?
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is doing business in Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course that means they have no interest in keeping Maduro in office.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you wonder why you don´t understand a thing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Us Americans understand much more than you do.
> 
> Russia want it puppet regime and America want it puppet regime in Venezuela...
> 
> And all for what?
> 
> Oil!
> 
> Russia need oil prices at a certain amount and if Venezuela is not under Russia Puppet Regime it could see Venezuela flooding the market which would lead to lower oil prices...
> 
> So please do not claim us Americans are naive about what your dictator Putin is trying to do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maduro is President because of the Venezuelans. That´s what you refuse to understand.
> According to you, a country is a play ball that can be treated anyhow.
> This is not US vs RU.
Click to expand...


Maduro is a great personal trainer. Venezuelans have lost 24 pounds on avg since he has come to power. He is their Richard Simmons.


----------



## Bleipriester

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy who wanted to bring food to those in the embassy was arrested by the regime. What a rotten, inhuman regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> "The diplomatic siege against activists at the Venezuelan Embassy in Washington, USA, continues almost a month after various NGOs occupied the building to prevent the entry of representatives of the self-proclaimed "president in charge," Juan Guaidó.
> There are about fifteen people who at the moment are inside the premises with the permission of officials of the Government of Nicolás Maduro and with the express purpose of protecting the assets of the South American nation. Medea Benjamin, co-founder of the feminist and pacifist organization Code Pink, recounts what has happened in recent days.
> "The first few weeks were very quiet [...] and suddenly, on May 1, this crowd came here," says Benjamin, recalling that this happened right after the failed coup attempt in Venezuela. "Since then, it has been like a war zone," he said.
> The clashes and crossings of accusations have been raging in recent days between the occupiers and the opposition, mostly Venezuelan residents of the US capital. Most of the time it has been political slogans, but racist and misogynistic offenses have also been denounced, as well as harassment of the press.
> Patricio Zamorano, co-director of the Council of Hemispheric Affairs (COHA), recalls that Washington has a duty to enforce the Vienna Convention. "The United States must take all possible actions to protect the integrity of all diplomatic missions [...]. We must remember that Venezuela is fully legitimized and fully recognized by the United Nations, "Zamorano said.
> Last Wednesday, the company in charge of the electrical supply to the Embassy decided to cut the light of the building even though the invoice was paid. On the same day, Gerry Condon, president of the Veterans for Peace organization, was violently arrested by the US Secret Service for trying to get food for the activists locked inside the diplomatic mission."
> 
> "Ha sido como una zona de guerra": Activistas que resisten dentro de Embajada venezolana en EEUU | La iguana TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bot
Click to expand...


----------



## Bleipriester

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is doing business in Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that means they have no interest in keeping Maduro in office.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you wonder why you don´t understand a thing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Us Americans understand much more than you do.
> 
> Russia want it puppet regime and America want it puppet regime in Venezuela...
> 
> And all for what?
> 
> Oil!
> 
> Russia need oil prices at a certain amount and if Venezuela is not under Russia Puppet Regime it could see Venezuela flooding the market which would lead to lower oil prices...
> 
> So please do not claim us Americans are naive about what your dictator Putin is trying to do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maduro is President because of the Venezuelans. That´s what you refuse to understand.
> According to you, a country is a play ball that can be treated anyhow.
> This is not US vs RU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro is a great personal trainer. Venezuelans have lost 24 pounds on avg since he has come to power. He is their Richard Simmons.
Click to expand...

Who of you forum heroes will go when Trump starts a war in Venezuela?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Bleipriester said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that means they have no interest in keeping Maduro in office.......
> 
> 
> 
> And you wonder why you don´t understand a thing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Us Americans understand much more than you do.
> 
> Russia want it puppet regime and America want it puppet regime in Venezuela...
> 
> And all for what?
> 
> Oil!
> 
> Russia need oil prices at a certain amount and if Venezuela is not under Russia Puppet Regime it could see Venezuela flooding the market which would lead to lower oil prices...
> 
> So please do not claim us Americans are naive about what your dictator Putin is trying to do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maduro is President because of the Venezuelans. That´s what you refuse to understand.
> According to you, a country is a play ball that can be treated anyhow.
> This is not US vs RU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro is a great personal trainer. Venezuelans have lost 24 pounds on avg since he has come to power. He is their Richard Simmons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who of you forum heroes will go when Trump starts a war in Venezuela?
Click to expand...


I ll go to my TV and laugh as the Dictatorship falls and Maduro is dragged out Khadafi style.


----------



## Bleipriester

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you wonder why you don´t understand a thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Us Americans understand much more than you do.
> 
> Russia want it puppet regime and America want it puppet regime in Venezuela...
> 
> And all for what?
> 
> Oil!
> 
> Russia need oil prices at a certain amount and if Venezuela is not under Russia Puppet Regime it could see Venezuela flooding the market which would lead to lower oil prices...
> 
> So please do not claim us Americans are naive about what your dictator Putin is trying to do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maduro is President because of the Venezuelans. That´s what you refuse to understand.
> According to you, a country is a play ball that can be treated anyhow.
> This is not US vs RU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro is a great personal trainer. Venezuelans have lost 24 pounds on avg since he has come to power. He is their Richard Simmons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who of you forum heroes will go when Trump starts a war in Venezuela?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ll go to my TV and laugh as the Dictatorship falls and Maduro is dragged out Khadafi style.
Click to expand...

So Trump has no troops. I´ll go to my TV and laugh as the invasion won´t take place at all.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Bleipriester said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Us Americans understand much more than you do.
> 
> Russia want it puppet regime and America want it puppet regime in Venezuela...
> 
> And all for what?
> 
> Oil!
> 
> Russia need oil prices at a certain amount and if Venezuela is not under Russia Puppet Regime it could see Venezuela flooding the market which would lead to lower oil prices...
> 
> So please do not claim us Americans are naive about what your dictator Putin is trying to do!
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is President because of the Venezuelans. That´s what you refuse to understand.
> According to you, a country is a play ball that can be treated anyhow.
> This is not US vs RU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro is a great personal trainer. Venezuelans have lost 24 pounds on avg since he has come to power. He is their Richard Simmons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who of you forum heroes will go when Trump starts a war in Venezuela?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ll go to my TV and laugh as the Dictatorship falls and Maduro is dragged out Khadafi style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Trump has no troops. I´ll go to my TV and laugh as the invasion won´t take place at all.
Click to expand...


Was that English? Bad Bot.


----------



## Bleipriester

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is President because of the Venezuelans. That´s what you refuse to understand.
> According to you, a country is a play ball that can be treated anyhow.
> This is not US vs RU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is a great personal trainer. Venezuelans have lost 24 pounds on avg since he has come to power. He is their Richard Simmons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who of you forum heroes will go when Trump starts a war in Venezuela?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ll go to my TV and laugh as the Dictatorship falls and Maduro is dragged out Khadafi style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Trump has no troops. I´ll go to my TV and laugh as the invasion won´t take place at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was that English? Bad Bot.
Click to expand...

So he got some Colombian child soldiers.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Bleipriester said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is a great personal trainer. Venezuelans have lost 24 pounds on avg since he has come to power. He is their Richard Simmons.
> 
> 
> 
> Who of you forum heroes will go when Trump starts a war in Venezuela?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ll go to my TV and laugh as the Dictatorship falls and Maduro is dragged out Khadafi style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Trump has no troops. I´ll go to my TV and laugh as the invasion won´t take place at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was that English? Bad Bot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So he got some Colombian child soldiers.
Click to expand...


What!?! Ha ha ha ha the program has gone off the rails.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Bleipriester said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why does Russia need to involve itself?
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is doing business in Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course that means they have no interest in keeping Maduro in office.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you wonder why you don´t understand a thing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Us Americans understand much more than you do.
> 
> Russia want it puppet regime and America want it puppet regime in Venezuela...
> 
> And all for what?
> 
> Oil!
> 
> Russia need oil prices at a certain amount and if Venezuela is not under Russia Puppet Regime it could see Venezuela flooding the market which would lead to lower oil prices...
> 
> So please do not claim us Americans are naive about what your dictator Putin is trying to do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maduro is President because of the Venezuelans. That´s what you refuse to understand.
> According to you, a country is a play ball that can be treated anyhow.
> This is not US vs RU.
Click to expand...


When you stack the deck to declare yourself President tell me your puppet is not really the man of the people...

So tell me why is Venezuela so important to Russia?


----------



## Bleipriester

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who of you forum heroes will go when Trump starts a war in Venezuela?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ll go to my TV and laugh as the Dictatorship falls and Maduro is dragged out Khadafi style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Trump has no troops. I´ll go to my TV and laugh as the invasion won´t take place at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was that English? Bad Bot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So he got some Colombian child soldiers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What!?! Ha ha ha ha the program has gone off the rails.
Click to expand...

Yes it did. The MAGA train turned wrong and is now derailed.


----------



## sparky

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> So tell me why is Venezuela so important to Russia?








~S~


----------



## sparky

Bleipriester said:


> A guy who wanted to bring food to those in the embassy was arrested by the regime. What a rotten, inhuman regime.



So much for _respecting _the sanctuary of 'embassy' .....~S~


----------



## Bleipriester

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is doing business in Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that means they have no interest in keeping Maduro in office.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you wonder why you don´t understand a thing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Us Americans understand much more than you do.
> 
> Russia want it puppet regime and America want it puppet regime in Venezuela...
> 
> And all for what?
> 
> Oil!
> 
> Russia need oil prices at a certain amount and if Venezuela is not under Russia Puppet Regime it could see Venezuela flooding the market which would lead to lower oil prices...
> 
> So please do not claim us Americans are naive about what your dictator Putin is trying to do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maduro is President because of the Venezuelans. That´s what you refuse to understand.
> According to you, a country is a play ball that can be treated anyhow.
> This is not US vs RU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you stack the deck to declare yourself President tell me your puppet is not really the man of the people...
> 
> So tell me why is Venezuela so important to Russia?
Click to expand...

Maduro is democratically elected. Your Guaido is a self-declared "President".

Russia operates Venezuelan gas and oil fields. They have contracts lasting for decades.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

sparky said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me why is Venezuela so important to Russia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


Bingo!

No other reason...

If Venezuela did not have that large amounts of black gold Russia, China and the U.S. would not care at all about the people of that country!


----------



## Bleipriester

sparky said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy who wanted to bring food to those in the embassy was arrested by the regime. What a rotten, inhuman regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for _respecting _the sanctuary of 'embassy' .....~S~
Click to expand...

They are sending NGO clowns to pretend the siege is privately organized.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Bleipriester said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that means they have no interest in keeping Maduro in office.......
> 
> 
> 
> And you wonder why you don´t understand a thing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Us Americans understand much more than you do.
> 
> Russia want it puppet regime and America want it puppet regime in Venezuela...
> 
> And all for what?
> 
> Oil!
> 
> Russia need oil prices at a certain amount and if Venezuela is not under Russia Puppet Regime it could see Venezuela flooding the market which would lead to lower oil prices...
> 
> So please do not claim us Americans are naive about what your dictator Putin is trying to do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maduro is President because of the Venezuelans. That´s what you refuse to understand.
> According to you, a country is a play ball that can be treated anyhow.
> This is not US vs RU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you stack the deck to declare yourself President tell me your puppet is not really the man of the people...
> 
> So tell me why is Venezuela so important to Russia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maduro is democratically elected. Your Guaido is a self-declared "President".
> 
> Russia operates Venezuelan gas and oil fields. They have contracts lasting for decades.
Click to expand...


So they need their puppet regime that is elected by the end of a gun...


----------



## sparky

Bleipriester said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy who wanted to bring food to those in the embassy was arrested by the regime. What a rotten, inhuman regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for _respecting _the sanctuary of 'embassy' .....~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are sending NGO clowns to pretend the siege is privately organized.
Click to expand...


yep, well we've _nothing _to stand of when OUR foreign embassies assume the _same _clowns ~S~


----------



## Bleipriester

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you wonder why you don´t understand a thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Us Americans understand much more than you do.
> 
> Russia want it puppet regime and America want it puppet regime in Venezuela...
> 
> And all for what?
> 
> Oil!
> 
> Russia need oil prices at a certain amount and if Venezuela is not under Russia Puppet Regime it could see Venezuela flooding the market which would lead to lower oil prices...
> 
> So please do not claim us Americans are naive about what your dictator Putin is trying to do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maduro is President because of the Venezuelans. That´s what you refuse to understand.
> According to you, a country is a play ball that can be treated anyhow.
> This is not US vs RU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you stack the deck to declare yourself President tell me your puppet is not really the man of the people...
> 
> So tell me why is Venezuela so important to Russia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maduro is democratically elected. Your Guaido is a self-declared "President".
> 
> Russia operates Venezuelan gas and oil fields. They have contracts lasting for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they need their puppet regime that is elected by the end of a gun...
Click to expand...

These contracts are new. Guaido is the end of a gun. Or of a trump...


----------



## Bleipriester

sparky said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy who wanted to bring food to those in the embassy was arrested by the regime. What a rotten, inhuman regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for _respecting _the sanctuary of 'embassy' .....~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are sending NGO clowns to pretend the siege is privately organized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep, well we've _nothing _to stand of when OUR foreign embassies assume the _same _clowns ~S~
Click to expand...

Maduro doesn´t send clowns. He throws them all out, the honest and correct way.


----------



## sparky

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you wonder why you don´t understand a thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Us Americans understand much more than you do.
> 
> Russia want it puppet regime and America want it puppet regime in Venezuela...
> 
> And all for what?
> 
> Oil!
> 
> Russia need oil prices at a certain amount and if Venezuela is not under Russia Puppet Regime it could see Venezuela flooding the market which would lead to lower oil prices...
> 
> So please do not claim us Americans are naive about what your dictator Putin is trying to do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maduro is President because of the Venezuelans. That´s what you refuse to understand.
> According to you, a country is a play ball that can be treated anyhow.
> This is not US vs RU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you stack the deck to declare yourself President tell me your puppet is not really the man of the people...
> 
> So tell me why is Venezuela so important to Russia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maduro is democratically elected. Your Guaido is a self-declared "President".
> 
> Russia operates Venezuelan gas and oil fields. They have contracts lasting for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they need their puppet regime that is elected by the end of a gun...
Click to expand...


AK-47 or M16?

~S~


----------



## sparky

Bleipriester said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy who wanted to bring food to those in the embassy was arrested by the regime. What a rotten, inhuman regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for _respecting _the sanctuary of 'embassy' .....~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are sending NGO clowns to pretend the siege is privately organized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep, well we've _nothing _to stand of when OUR foreign embassies assume the _same _clowns ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maduro doesn´t send clowns. He throws them all out, the honest and correct way.
Click to expand...



Maybe his only fault is thinking foreign policy IS honest & correct then   ~S~


----------



## Bleipriester

sparky said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy who wanted to bring food to those in the embassy was arrested by the regime. What a rotten, inhuman regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for _respecting _the sanctuary of 'embassy' .....~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are sending NGO clowns to pretend the siege is privately organized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep, well we've _nothing _to stand of when OUR foreign embassies assume the _same _clowns ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maduro doesn´t send clowns. He throws them all out, the honest and correct way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe his only fault is thinking foreign policy IS honest & correct then   ~S~
Click to expand...

If he did, he knows better now.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Bleipriester said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Us Americans understand much more than you do.
> 
> Russia want it puppet regime and America want it puppet regime in Venezuela...
> 
> And all for what?
> 
> Oil!
> 
> Russia need oil prices at a certain amount and if Venezuela is not under Russia Puppet Regime it could see Venezuela flooding the market which would lead to lower oil prices...
> 
> So please do not claim us Americans are naive about what your dictator Putin is trying to do!
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is President because of the Venezuelans. That´s what you refuse to understand.
> According to you, a country is a play ball that can be treated anyhow.
> This is not US vs RU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you stack the deck to declare yourself President tell me your puppet is not really the man of the people...
> 
> So tell me why is Venezuela so important to Russia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maduro is democratically elected. Your Guaido is a self-declared "President".
> 
> Russia operates Venezuelan gas and oil fields. They have contracts lasting for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they need their puppet regime that is elected by the end of a gun...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These contracts are new. Guaido is the end of a gun. Or of a trump...
Click to expand...


They are new to buy Putin protection...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

sparky said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Us Americans understand much more than you do.
> 
> Russia want it puppet regime and America want it puppet regime in Venezuela...
> 
> And all for what?
> 
> Oil!
> 
> Russia need oil prices at a certain amount and if Venezuela is not under Russia Puppet Regime it could see Venezuela flooding the market which would lead to lower oil prices...
> 
> So please do not claim us Americans are naive about what your dictator Putin is trying to do!
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is President because of the Venezuelans. That´s what you refuse to understand.
> According to you, a country is a play ball that can be treated anyhow.
> This is not US vs RU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you stack the deck to declare yourself President tell me your puppet is not really the man of the people...
> 
> So tell me why is Venezuela so important to Russia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maduro is democratically elected. Your Guaido is a self-declared "President".
> 
> Russia operates Venezuelan gas and oil fields. They have contracts lasting for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they need their puppet regime that is elected by the end of a gun...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AK-47 or M16?
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


That is how it works...


----------



## Bleipriester

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is President because of the Venezuelans. That´s what you refuse to understand.
> According to you, a country is a play ball that can be treated anyhow.
> This is not US vs RU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you stack the deck to declare yourself President tell me your puppet is not really the man of the people...
> 
> So tell me why is Venezuela so important to Russia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maduro is democratically elected. Your Guaido is a self-declared "President".
> 
> Russia operates Venezuelan gas and oil fields. They have contracts lasting for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they need their puppet regime that is elected by the end of a gun...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These contracts are new. Guaido is the end of a gun. Or of a trump...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are new to buy Putin protection...
Click to expand...

It works, half way. But the Venezuelan forces are invincible because of their numbers.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Bleipriester said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you stack the deck to declare yourself President tell me your puppet is not really the man of the people...
> 
> So tell me why is Venezuela so important to Russia?
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is democratically elected. Your Guaido is a self-declared "President".
> 
> Russia operates Venezuelan gas and oil fields. They have contracts lasting for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they need their puppet regime that is elected by the end of a gun...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These contracts are new. Guaido is the end of a gun. Or of a trump...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are new to buy Putin protection...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It works, half way. But the Venezuelan forces are invincible because of their numbers.
Click to expand...


No, because the government unarmed it population and left the real thugs with the only weapons...


----------



## Bleipriester

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is democratically elected. Your Guaido is a self-declared "President".
> 
> Russia operates Venezuelan gas and oil fields. They have contracts lasting for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they need their puppet regime that is elected by the end of a gun...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These contracts are new. Guaido is the end of a gun. Or of a trump...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are new to buy Putin protection...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It works, half way. But the Venezuelan forces are invincible because of their numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because the government unarmed it population and left the real thugs with the only weapons...
Click to expand...

I told you guys that firearms for the purpose of self defense are still allowed.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Bleipriester said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they need their puppet regime that is elected by the end of a gun...
> 
> 
> 
> These contracts are new. Guaido is the end of a gun. Or of a trump...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are new to buy Putin protection...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It works, half way. But the Venezuelan forces are invincible because of their numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because the government unarmed it population and left the real thugs with the only weapons...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you guys that firearms for the purpose of self defense are still allowed.
Click to expand...


Only with the government blessing...

And

Only as long as Putin allows.


----------



## harmonica

Moonglow said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy who wanted to bring food to those in the embassy was arrested by the regime. What a rotten, inhuman regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> "The diplomatic siege against activists at the Venezuelan Embassy in Washington, USA, continues almost a month after various NGOs occupied the building to prevent the entry of representatives of the self-proclaimed "president in charge," Juan Guaidó.
> There are about fifteen people who at the moment are inside the premises with the permission of officials of the Government of Nicolás Maduro and with the express purpose of protecting the assets of the South American nation. Medea Benjamin, co-founder of the feminist and pacifist organization Code Pink, recounts what has happened in recent days.
> "The first few weeks were very quiet [...] and suddenly, on May 1, this crowd came here," says Benjamin, recalling that this happened right after the failed coup attempt in Venezuela. "Since then, it has been like a war zone," he said.
> The clashes and crossings of accusations have been raging in recent days between the occupiers and the opposition, mostly Venezuelan residents of the US capital. Most of the time it has been political slogans, but racist and misogynistic offenses have also been denounced, as well as harassment of the press.
> Patricio Zamorano, co-director of the Council of Hemispheric Affairs (COHA), recalls that Washington has a duty to enforce the Vienna Convention. "The United States must take all possible actions to protect the integrity of all diplomatic missions [...]. We must remember that Venezuela is fully legitimized and fully recognized by the United Nations, "Zamorano said.
> Last Wednesday, the company in charge of the electrical supply to the Embassy decided to cut the light of the building even though the invoice was paid. On the same day, Gerry Condon, president of the Veterans for Peace organization, was violently arrested by the US Secret Service for trying to get food for the activists locked inside the diplomatic mission."
> 
> "Ha sido como una zona de guerra": Activistas que resisten dentro de Embajada venezolana en EEUU | La iguana TV
> 
> 
> 
> The US has never honored their stance as a humanitarian govt. especially in the continental US..
Click to expand...

your reply is pure bullshit


----------



## danielpalos

Bleipriester said:


> A guy who wanted to bring food to those in the embassy was arrested by the regime. What a rotten, inhuman regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> "The diplomatic siege against activists at the Venezuelan Embassy in Washington, USA, continues almost a month after various NGOs occupied the building to prevent the entry of representatives of the self-proclaimed "president in charge," Juan Guaidó.
> There are about fifteen people who at the moment are inside the premises with the permission of officials of the Government of Nicolás Maduro and with the express purpose of protecting the assets of the South American nation. Medea Benjamin, co-founder of the feminist and pacifist organization Code Pink, recounts what has happened in recent days.
> "The first few weeks were very quiet [...] and suddenly, on May 1, this crowd came here," says Benjamin, recalling that this happened right after the failed coup attempt in Venezuela. "Since then, it has been like a war zone," he said.
> The clashes and crossings of accusations have been raging in recent days between the occupiers and the opposition, mostly Venezuelan residents of the US capital. Most of the time it has been political slogans, but racist and misogynistic offenses have also been denounced, as well as harassment of the press.
> Patricio Zamorano, co-director of the Council of Hemispheric Affairs (COHA), recalls that Washington has a duty to enforce the Vienna Convention. "The United States must take all possible actions to protect the integrity of all diplomatic missions [...]. We must remember that Venezuela is fully legitimized and fully recognized by the United Nations, "Zamorano said.
> Last Wednesday, the company in charge of the electrical supply to the Embassy decided to cut the light of the building even though the invoice was paid. On the same day, Gerry Condon, president of the Veterans for Peace organization, was violently arrested by the US Secret Service for trying to get food for the activists locked inside the diplomatic mission."
> 
> "Ha sido como una zona de guerra": Activistas que resisten dentro de Embajada venezolana en EEUU | La iguana TV


Government solves all problems for the right wing.

Where are the fine and wonderful, capital plans to make money and a profit, from American capitalists?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Bleipriester said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ll go to my TV and laugh as the Dictatorship falls and Maduro is dragged out Khadafi style.
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump has no troops. I´ll go to my TV and laugh as the invasion won´t take place at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was that English? Bad Bot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So he got some Colombian child soldiers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What!?! Ha ha ha ha the program has gone off the rails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it did. The MAGA train turned wrong and is now derailed.
Click to expand...


“Turned wrong”

Need more reprogramming


----------

